# Fin and Feather



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

ummmm...intersting boat.....got a website for it?

details.........pls.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> ummmm...intersting boat.....got a website for it?
> 
> details.........pls.



Older boat. Don't think they are still in business. It may have been somehow linked to mudminnow.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

When I was looking for a boat, I was about to pull the trigger on one of these but it was a 99 model I believe and looked a lil different than this one. They look like decent boats. I'm glad I didn't though cause I love my LT25!


----------



## fldiver1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hate to dig out an thread this old but does anyone know who owned this boat when these pics were posted??


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That boat lives in jupiter fl. I drive by it allthe time. Its rotting away on the side of dudes house. He had it for $1500 bucks for a while but no one bit, so he let it rot..


----------



## fldiver1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Actually, this EXACT boat lives in my garage now! lol I was just trying to find the previous owner to ask a few questions about it. Just traded for it last weekend for my son.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah actually that's my old boat. It was put in the right topic alright, Archives.. Lol


----------



## fldiver1 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll try to get some pics of it in a new thread as we are getting the work done. It seems like the perfect little boat for my sons to use in the flats.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sure it needs a complete makeover by now. Try not to cuss me too bad during the restore. I had my priorities more on fishing back in the day. Boat has some killer east coast mojo though..


----------



## mcomikey (Aug 10, 2009)

> Actually, this EXACT boat lives in my garage now! lol  I was just trying to find the previous owner to ask a few questions about it.  Just traded for it last weekend for my son.


I hope you got a nice boat in exchange for your son !   ;D  j/k

I bought an old FNF this past summer.  Now that the weather has cooled down, I will start the rebuild soon.  Good luck with yours !


----------



## fldiver1 (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL...heck, I would have traded him for a simple canoe but couldn't get anyone to bite! We finally put her in the water yesterday. Runs like a top!


----------

